# varadero breeding - variables?



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

i was wondering if there are any particular variables (misting duration/frequency, feeding time/rate, time when lights go on/off, etc) that people have noticed which provide the optimal setting for varaderos to start breeding.

my two varaderos are about 7.5 months now and i first heard and then observed one calling about a month and a half ago. i heard it right after i misted, which made me think about all the potential variables. i've only heard it call once or twice after that (but i'm usually studying while the misting occurs). 

any ideas?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I usually get calling after a good 35-40 second misting when mine have or were at the height of breeding I had the misting system on auto for 40 secs once a day in the evening, I have my lights on a timer so they come on and go off at the same time since setting up the viv a year and a half ago. I can't read the minds of my frogs(Varadero) but I have noticed that misting and humidity seem to be a big factor in triggering breeding in my trio. But 7.5 months might not be enough time if you have a female to have hit maturity.....Do you know for a fact that you have a 1.1? I have gotten many males from the offspring of my trio to call around 7-8 month mark but have not seen any breeding behaviors for the few that I have thought to be female....


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

Azurel said:


> I usually get calling after a good 35-40 second misting when mine have or were at the height of breeding I had the misting system on auto for 40 secs once a day in the evening, I have my lights on a timer so they come on and go off at the same time since setting up the viv a year and a half ago. I can't read the minds of my frogs(Varadero) but I have noticed that misting and humidity seem to be a big factor in triggering breeding in my trio. But 7.5 months might not be enough time if you have a female to have hit maturity.....Do you know for a fact that you have a 1.1? I have gotten many males from the offspring of my trio to call around 7-8 month mark but have not seen any breeding behaviors for the few that I have thought to be female....


no i'm not certain it's a 1.1, but that's the point, i'm trying to find out, haha. what constitutes "breeding behavior" in the females?


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

I am very new to dart frogs. I have had mine for about a month. I have them on an automatic light timer (12 hrs on / 12 off) and a misting system. I had three varaderos in a 24x18x18 terrarium and only one was singing. When the mister started or the lights turned on or off, he would sing for a while and then stop. He was intimidating the other two frogs, chasing them around the terrarium and jumping on top of them. I removed him from the terrarium and placed him in a separate terrarium, after which a second veradero started singing and intimidating the third one. I separated the third one too, and he started singing. So I guess I have three males, based on the fact that all of them sing, and I'm told that females do not sing. So I've concluded that separating the frogs can be useful in determining gender.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

My primary breeding group is a 3.1 and they produce lots of tadpoles (which I raise separately). I held back 5 babies and set them up in a 15 vert. They aren't more than six months old and they just produced their first tadpoles.

It seems like, if you have a male and a female, you will get breeding.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

dfrmav said:


> no i'm not certain it's a 1.1, but that's the point, i'm trying to find out, haha. what constitutes "breeding behavior" in the females?


In mine I have noticed that the female will follow the male as he calls and leads her to where the eggs will be laid or there is a tadpole to be dropped off. I have watched him lead her across the tank through plants etc and she follows hop for hop.....I have separated other from the original group and with in 15min of one of them being separated he started calling so he never went back, the second one that was removed never called even when separated so I figured it to be a female and was placed with the other calling male.....I sold them this past week and come to find out after being put into the QT tank of the new owner they both started calling....So separating them might be able to help with determining if you have 2 males....


----------

